# My Latest Finished Kits



## modelman5 (Sep 17, 1999)

Just added 2 recently finished kits to my site, If you get a few minutes stop in and check them out  

As always appreciate the feedback and your time to check out my work.

http://www.modelman5.com/midnightstrollpics.htm

http://www.modelman5.com/commcharliechappics.htm

MM5


----------



## Ravenauthor (Jan 24, 2004)

Very nice work.

Larry


----------



## BATBOB (Jul 14, 2003)

Nice. Much better than I can do.

Were they handpainted or airbrushed?


----------



## modelman5 (Sep 17, 1999)

*Appreciate The Feedback*

Thanks Guys  

All my kits are hand painted, I have 2 airbrushes, Just dont use them yet 

MM5


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Beautiful work!
The Chaplain lamp is a little scarey, though - looks kinda like Michael Myers wearing a Chaplain mask instead of a Shatner mask .


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Great work on the Son of Frankenstein dio!!!
I remember those lamps and statues of the comedians from the 1960's
and they always seemed freaky to me.


----------



## XactoHazzard (May 20, 2003)

Troy, great work!
Listen, I have that lamp in my bar room... If you want me too I can take a pic of it for you... I noticed you wrote that you wish you took a pic of the "before" Let me know.

Travis


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

great work MM5 ! i've always loved that scene from Son of Frankenstein .
been thinkin' about using my sideshow toy versions to make that dio ( soon as i get 2 or ...5 or so other projects done lol ) so this is inspiring . 
really like the Chaplin for the B&W treatment that takes real skill there my man . 
hb


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

:thumbsup: Troy that graveyard dio is fantastic!! 

Charley cool too, but Frank and Igor have got to be one of the board greatest hits.

MODEL ON!!!


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

Troy,
Great Work (as always)


----------



## modelman5 (Sep 17, 1999)

*Wow*

Thanks guys for the feedback and taking the time to look at he kits  

I had some "FUN" doing these and sharing my work with everybody else.

Travis, That would be GREAT if you could take a pic, I appreciate it my friend  

MM5


----------



## HARRY (Mar 23, 2000)

Mighty good work Troy:thumbsup:


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Great work! I've always liked the fur vest from "son".


----------



## fjimi (Sep 29, 2004)

Excellent work! I'll get to that level eventually!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

*Three thumbs up!*



beck said:


> great work MM5 ! i've always loved that scene from Son of Frankenstein .


Eh? Attractive as the base - and your rendition of it in particular, MM5 - is, it sure doesn't represent any scenes from _Son of Frankenstein_ of which I'm aware. Maybe beck's got the "director's cut" on video - ?


beck said:


> ...been thinkin' about using my sideshow toy versions to make that dio...so this is inspiring . really like the Chaplin for the B&W treatment that takes real skill there my man .
> hb


Beck touched on one of the points that I feel elevate this hobby to the level of Art: that the work of one person can inspire the work of another. And if it wasn't art that allowed you to make a silk purse out of that sow's ear of a lamp, then I don't know what it was!


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Love the dio Troy, creative combination of some excellent kits from different manufacturers. I don't think I would have thought of something like that.

My parents had that lamp when I was a youngster, before I knew really who Chaplin was. I always wondered why they had a statue of a smiling Austrian paperhanger


----------



## modelman5 (Sep 17, 1999)

*Appreciate The Feedback*

Thanks Guys  

I don't think it was a scene Mark  I just always pictured the 2 of them walking through a graveyard !!

Again apprciate the kind and humbling words  

MM5


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

GREAT STUFF!

What's with Jackie Coogan anyway? He went from being _The Kid _ to being _Uncle Fester_?


----------



## TransBela (Nov 26, 2004)

Wow! Can't believe what I see. This IS the big league,,,when I think I'm having a hard time with Robbie...makes you feel pretty humble.

Amazing work Modelman :thumbsup:


----------

